# coming this fall...



## lenny

...T-Dash Evo

Let the speculation begin on what that is... I'll release more 'official' details in a week or so.


----------



## slotking

magnatraction??

just a guess.

or another cool body


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

....don't ya just love Surprises


----------



## GT40

slotking said:


> magnatraction??
> 
> just a guess.
> 
> or another cool body


How about some SUPER 2's :freak:
Body 
Parts 
Any thing like that. :woohoo: 
I know it will be worth the wait.:thumbsup:

gt40


----------



## tomhocars

You will like this.You'll have to wait for Lenny.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tomhocars said:


> You will like this.You'll have to wait for Lenny.



Ohh buddy!!!!!


----------



## sidejobjon

Can it be a Slim Line?????????????
SJJ


----------



## smalltime

sidejobjon said:


> Can it be a Slim Line?????????????
> SJJ


That's my guess/dream.


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> ...T-Dash Evo
> 
> Let the speculation begin on what that is... I'll release more 'official' details in a week or so.


that like that "ELIO" 3 wheeled 79 MPG car 
they're trying 2 get into product-ion??? :freak::hat:

Bubba 123 :tongue::wave:


----------



## lenny

sidejobjon said:


> Can it be a Slim Line?????????????
> SJJ


it's not the slimline...


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> it's not the slimline...


from the "Name",.. I take it as "Evolution"....
must be in the chassis world...
But "Where" ??!! :tongue:

Bubba 123 (Instigator) :wave:


----------



## Jisp

Not a slimline........ but is a slimline a serious consideration at any stage? Thanks.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega

Maybe a inline tjet size chassis. 

Dave


----------



## smalltime

lenny said:


> it's not the slimline...


Carp..........


----------



## ParkRNDL

T-jet chassis with snap-in axles and the magnet pockets deepened and cut out underneath to accept MT magnets. :tongue:

--rick


----------



## lenny

ParkRNDL said:


> T-jet chassis with snap-in axles and the magnet pockets deepened and cut out underneath to accept MT magnets. :tongue:
> 
> --rick


hhhmmmmmm....... kinda, sorta.... no. except for the rear snap in axle.


----------



## 41-willys

are you playing with a tyco type chassis


----------



## Bill Hall

*It's all in the name*

As was discussed at leat two or three snows ago; a fresh "new think" platform. Inline power...snappy axle...yada yada

If memory serves, AND without cheating and going into the "HO Whirled" archive to sift outdated minutia....

Due to the "Rosberg Effect", seems like the discussion ended before you revealed which body mount style was to used and exactly which way you were leaning. I have a recollection that; at time, you were thinking of a modernized replacement for the AFX.

So based on what was, basically a G-jet that runs on standard voltage, using either T-jet post mounts or AFX basket handles. Given your hugely successful release of the T-dash, probably the latter.

Reading, comprehension, AND retention

The hall monitor. :tongue:


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> hhhmmmmmm....... kinda, sorta.... no. except for the rear snap in axle.


If it's a DASH....
It's GOT 2b GOOD!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:
LOVE those new DASH Chassis!!!


----------



## lenny

Bill Hall said:


> Due to the "Rosberg Effect", seems like the discussion ended before you revealed which body mount style was to used and exactly which way you were leaning. I have a recollection that; at time, you were thinking of a modernized replacement for the AFX.
> 
> So based on what was, basically a G-jet that runs on standard voltage, using either T-jet post mounts or AFX basket handles. Given your hugely successful release of the T-dash, probably the latter.
> 
> :


hhhhhmmmmmmm.......... kinda, sorta. not quite. I departed from the 'new AFX' line of thinking. 

Thank you also Bill, for the really cool signature line that I've come to embrace... I think down the line I can work 'Tantrum' into a product or two!!


----------



## lenny

41-willys said:


> are you playing with a tyco type chassis


nope, it's definitely an evolution of the already released T-Dash, using many of the same parts. 

By this time next year we will have at least 3 chassis:

T-Dash 'Classic' - Already released
T-Dash Evo - this year
T-Dash Slimline


----------



## Gareth

lenny said:


> I think down the line I can work 'Tantrum' into a product or two!!


Do it, do it, do it!

Make the Tantrum the ultra competition, well endowed rocketship version of one of your chassis. 

Sounds like a brilliant name for a car to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom

Lenny, 
How about a few more tid bits as to how a "Classic T-Dash chassis" evolves?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

FINALLY.... a high quality HP7 chassis...


----------



## lenny

NTxSlotCars said:


> FINALLY.... a high quality HP7 chassis...


nope, not yet


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> nope, not yet


an RTR, "various race club's approved" chassis (w/ wheels, ect already on )???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Rawafx

How about a Quadra-Lam with Super II-level magnets?

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## 60chevyjim

fray legal t dash chassis ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Danny Tantrum  & :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> an RTR, "various race club's approved" chassis (w/ wheels, ect already on )???
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


an AFX style chassis :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate

The Magna-Jet ????


----------



## lenny

Grandcheapskate said:


> The Magna-Jet ????


kinda, sorta, almost. not exactly as we had discussed, Joe... But featuring a removable magnet that runs the entire width of the chassis.

There will be different strengths of this traction magnet available, as well as a brass insert if you want better handling over a stock T-Dash, but without the magnetic downforce.

This required a revamp of the electricals and this chassis will use Magna-Trac type electrical connectors on the bottom and will also use brush cups.


So the 'evolution' part is a T-Dash with what I consider better electricals, a snap-in rear axle and a removable traction magnet that can be swapped for a brass handling bar. It will come in different grades of motor magnet strengths and armature resistances.

In my mind I think of it as what the Ultra G could have or should have been.

I'll try to get a pic of the prototype sample up when possible. I just received the 3d printed sample, but it needs some tweaking.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Mr. Tantrum, do you happen to have a Retail Price Estimate, on this NEW T-Dash Evo chassis ?


----------



## slotking

cool stuff
I can not wait to get ack to the states to play & race with this stuff!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

just to NOTE:
my personal opinion only, but updates at other locations to reference hobby talk in a round about way. it only seems fare.


----------



## lenny

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Mr. Tantrum, do you happen to have a Retail Price Estimate, on this NEW T-Dash Evo chassis ?


not yet...


----------



## rodstrguy

Tantrum-Dash-evo... kinda cool sounding.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

slotking said:


> cool stuff
> 
> just to NOTE:
> my personal opinion only, but updates at other locations to reference hobby talk in a round about way. it only seems fare.


Slotking, as you've noticed, "I" have been spreading these Updates at several Other Slot Forums, but have been told by the mods at SCI Not to Mention HobbyTalk, and my posts have also been edited !


----------



## ParkRNDL

VERY excited... :tongue: :woohoo: :wave: :dude:

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Very exciting to have a brand new T-dash jet chassis!!. 

This is a whole new animal and can't wait to see them. 

Now the new chassis will have its own class to race. And in a bunch of variotions?!?!? Very cool Dan. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## slotking

> Slot Forums, but have been told by the mods at SCI Not to Mention HobbyTalk, and my posts have also been edited !


yeah

it seems money is more important than the hobby to them.
kind of sad

guess I will post a link here from the tips bb


----------



## lenny

*t-dash and t-dash evo*

here's a couple pics of the stock T-Dash and a 3d printed sample of the T-Dash EVO.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

lenny said:


> kinda, sorta, almost. not exactly as we had discussed, Joe... But featuring a removable magnet that runs the entire width of the chassis.
> 
> There will be different strengths of this traction magnet available, as well as a brass insert if you want better handling over a stock T-Dash, but without the magnetic downforce.
> 
> This required a revamp of the electricals and this chassis will use Magna-Trac type electrical connectors on the bottom and will also use brush cups.
> 
> 
> So the 'evolution' part is a T-Dash with what I consider better electricals, a snap-in rear axle and a removable traction magnet that can be swapped for a brass handling bar. It will come in different grades of motor magnet strengths and armature resistances.
> 
> In my mind I think of it as what the Ultra G could have or should have been.
> 
> I'll try to get a pic of the prototype sample up when possible. I just received the 3d printed sample, but it needs some tweaking.


 Sounds like you are heading in a great direction. Especially making most parts interchangeable. Get as much bang for the buck as you can out of your exisiting molds and designs.

As we discussed, I think the Magna-Traction style electricals will appeal to many as more "sturdy" than T-Jet electricals, although some will still prefer the traditional electricals. The great thing is there will be a choice.

I am going to assume the traction magnet will go across the bottom of the chassis between the rear magnet and the axle (like an HP-7). Before heading down that direction, you might want to consult with people smarter than me about any potential magnetic field conflicts between the rear motor magnet and the traction magnet. Is it an issue? Does it effect the rear magnetic field for the motor either positively or negatively?

A good idea and I look forward to it's implementation. Actually, once the base chassis is complete, you could modify it again and go the Magna-Jet route if that is on your radar.

Joe


----------



## Dyno Dom

Lenny, incredibly well thought out design, better electricals, snap out axle
and magnet/weight options for handling. This is REALLY SUPER STUFF!!!! 
One question, does a rear brass weight bar help or hinder handling for
T-JET type racing vs. weight up front???


----------



## slotcarman12078

Very cool Dan!!! This has so many possibilities!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## smalltime

> I am going to assume the traction magnet will go across the bottom of the chassis between the rear magnet and the axle (like an HP-7). Before heading down that direction, you might want to consult with people smarter than me about any potential magnetic field conflicts between the rear motor magnet and the traction magnet. Is it an issue? Does it effect the rear magnetic field for the motor either positively or negatively?
> 
> A good idea and I look forward to it's implementation. Actually, once the base chassis is complete, you could modify it again and go the Magna-Jet route if that is on your radar.
> 
> Joe


I've had the special opportunity to see an early, highly modified AFX (non-magnatraction) chassis that was used in the HOPRA Nats, probably circa 1970 ish.

This had a bar magnet underneath the rear magnet and across the entire chassis. It was epoxied in, and VERY sano looking. I'm not sure if Tony Porcelli (sp) did the work, but I wouldn't be surprised.

If they did it back then, I'm pretty sure it'll fly now. But it never hurt to grab an old chassis and start hacking.......trust, but verify.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Danny T, I deleted the pix over on SCI....sorry.


----------



## lenny

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Danny T, I deleted the pix over on SCI....sorry.


no problem. thank you


----------



## Bill Hall

*Back on track*

So basically it's a T-Dash / Xcellerator hybrid with added traction options. 

Very nifty. A return to the family tree where things ultimately diverged.

1. Keeping it in the T-jet footprint. 2. Adding the Xcellerator snap in rear axle. 3. Adding the Xcellerator brush holder arrangement that the factory brought back in the Magna, after eventually realized the error of their ways on the AFX. 4. Adding the option to mag it or slug it keeps both the gravity guys and the magnet guys happy.

Sounds well thought out. As you didnt mention it specifically, will a quad lam arm be offered to complete this juicy package?

The hall monitor


----------



## lenny

Bill Hall said:


> So basically it's a T-Dash / Xcellerator hybrid with added traction options.
> 
> Sounds well thought out. As you didnt mention it specifically, will a quad lam arm be offered to complete this juicy package?
> 
> The hall monitor


plus brush cups. I really like that electrical setup.

uses the same t-dash gear plate although we may 'experiment' with at least a delrin idler gear.


Not sure about a quad-lam. my confidence in the motor company was shaken a few months ago when they sprang a major error on me, that thankfully I caught in time before they delivered 10,000 mistakes to my door. I need to triple check everything they send me. new projects seem to confuse them...


If not a quad, then at least a tri.


----------



## slotking

very cool!!

I like it, it will really nice just to swap axles in a race to change tire sizes or replace bad tires:thumbsup::thumbsup:

or to go magnet, brass, or neither!!

btw,



> about any potential magnetic field conflicts between the rear motor magnet


not an issue
but there can be pro's to how the rear mag is used (oriented)


----------



## alpink

wow, so now I will be able to use the bunch of Xlerator axle/crown gears that I have been hoarding! the ones with one way drive and coast. that could put a whole new wrinkle in controller adjustments. LOL ! keep on keepin on


----------



## Bubba 123

slotking said:


> very cool!!
> 
> I like it, it will really nice just to swap axles in a race to change tire sizes or replace bad tires:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> or to go magnet, brass, or neither!!
> 
> btw,
> 
> 
> 
> not an issue
> but there can be pro's to how the rear mag is used (oriented)


and w/ T-Jet design...CAN"T put axles in "Backwards" :freak::drunk:!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> plus brush cups. I really like that electrical setup.
> 
> uses the same t-dash gear plate although we may 'experiment' with at least a delrin idler gear.
> 
> 
> Not sure about a quad-lam. my confidence in the motor company was shaken a few months ago when they sprang a major error on me, that thankfully I caught in time before they delivered 10,000 mistakes to my door. I need to triple check everything they send me. new projects seem to confuse them...
> 
> 
> If not a quad, then at least a tri.


a lot of "Quality-Control" work... BUT.. "That's" why we buy U'r products :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hittman101

I'm not a racer and I want one!


----------



## Rawafx

I hope the motor brush springs are as good as or better than the HPS M/T springs that were made back in the 80's, they were awesome!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## dtomol

*Comming this fall*

Is the t-dash evo going to vents in the side of the chassis & vents in the gear plate as well?


----------



## lenny

dtomol said:


> Is the t-dash evo going to vents in the side of the chassis & vents in the gear plate as well?


sides, yes. but maybe not on the first release since tooling has started already. not planning on a vented gear plate. the evo will use the same gear plate as the T-Dash Classic


----------



## dtomol

*Comming this fall*

I forgot to ask what kind of wheels & tires will come on the dash-EVO?


----------



## lenny

dtomol said:


> I forgot to ask what kind of wheels & tires will come on the dash-EVO?


not sure yet, but they won't be the skinny's


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'l pay more for nice chrome...RM


----------



## sidecar53

When and where can I place my order? Are you accepting pre-orders? Sounds like something I'd like to get in on sooner, rather than later!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641

sidecar53 said:


> When and where can I place my order? Are you accepting pre-orders? Sounds like something I'd like to get in on sooner, rather than later!!!:thumbsup:


will have to get them thru slotsnstuff or tom stump i assume..as the dash site is not up and running yet..hoping it gets back up soon..miss poking around there looking at that stuff.:wave:


----------



## win43

This stuff sounds very cool. 

As for product name "Tantrum" save it for the slimmie. I know I've thrown a few tantrums tuning and adjusting slimlines.


----------



## joegri

oh boy! a new chassis from dash. i,ve been cutting my neighbors grass all summer and putting the $$ away for winter projects. this sounds like alot of fun for me this winter. i,ve been away from the slots this summer and this is getting that old time feeling started. thanx lenny!


----------



## sethndaddy

I never get out of slots, we tinker and race year round.


----------



## lenny

lenny said:


> here's a couple pics of the stock T-Dash and a 3d printed sample of the T-Dash EVO.


bump...


----------



## HO2GO

lenny said:


> bump...


I've always been fascinated with the names of products; Model Motoring, Xbox, etc. I think it really adds a lot to the appeal of a product to have a great name to go with it. How about calling it: Dash Evo: DT with an angry face logo following the DT. When you create a great product the least you should receive is proper name recognition. That and a bundle of cash of course ! Thank you, Mr. Tantrum .... I loved the original T-Dash chassis; I have 60 +. Also have most of your incredible bodies; and look forward to each and every product you release with great anticipation. A fan and customer for life.  Tetsuo.


----------

